# Where to get new battery for thermometer???



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi everyone both TTC and TTA by taking your temp every morning - I have a question for you.

Do you know anywhere I can buy a replacement battery for my BD (model #403001) BBT thermometer??? (The battery says on it: GP192 and then in smaller numbers: 112311)

I've asked at radio shack and walgreens, where I bought it, but no one seems to know. I've also looked a little online and plan to search more, but I also thought I'd post and see if any of you have had to replace your battery. (mine hasn't died yet, but the beeps are sounding strange and I've used it almost every day for 2 years before DD#1, now I'm needing to use it again and I'd really like it to be accurate, KWIM? so I figured I should replace the battery. Easier said than done, I guess.

They aren't that expensive, so I could just buy a new one, but I really don't like the idea of throwing away a perfectly good thermometer.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cincynana (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought my battery at CVS. I had a hard time finding one, too. I wish I would have bought atleast 2 batteries when I finally did find it. But a generic bbt (cvs or walgreens brand) isn't that much more than the battery!







:


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

don't they normally just take watch batteries? check over by the hearing aid/watch batteries and see if there's one that matches


----------

